# light/seeds



## budman45 (Jan 14, 2015)

i have a kush plant that i pollinated and it is heavy with seed
but i have other plants that are ready to pollinate, so i need that tent
what i have read on here in a couple of threads is that i can move it to a 
non 12/12 light regimen, i am worried that it will try to reveg and mess with my seeds any input will be greatly appreciated 
thanks budman


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes, it will try to reveg if taken out of the 12/12 light schedule.


----------



## budman45 (Jan 15, 2015)

do you think it will effect the seeds?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 29, 2015)

budman45 said:


> do you think it will effect the seeds?



Not in my experience.

Might do the re-veg thing, IDK, it was all about the seeds for me and no concern for smokeable stuff.

The seeds developed just fine, even under T-12's and 18/6. I use T-5 HO now and 18/6.

HTH

DD/Wetdog


----------

